# So, What Song's Stuck Inside Your Head Today?



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 30, 2012)

So I was browsing FA... and I glanced at a boxing fight art pic. Then throughout the rest of my browsing session, afterwards and up until today, at least the first part of Rocky IV's training montage has been playing, both movie and soundtrack versions (yes, they're subtly different) complete with the epic movie scenes replaying.

This must happen every once in awhile So... what song is stuck on "Replay" inside your head today?


The video contains all of the training montage, even if it's only the first song that got stuck inside. Enjoy it before it gets removed!
[video=youtube;q57qB6Kwroo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q57qB6Kwroo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 30, 2012)

Four fucking days this song has been wedged in there. Get it out! Get it out!

[video=youtube;F57P9C4SAW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F57P9C4SAW4[/video]


----------



## Kirsanny (Apr 30, 2012)

Um... Xerxes (John Mackey). Imagine it louder and faster.

[video=youtube;IJvV9vhC_TU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IJvV9vhC_TU#t=39s[/video]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 30, 2012)

_Don't be shy by the tone of my voice.
Check out my new weapon,
Weapon of Choice...
_


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh my God I love Skindred. Need to see them live sometime soon.
[video=youtube;EtG2rfcqxJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtG2rfcqxJk[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;pxpLxb5jHO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxpLxb5jHO0[/video]

I may have been watching The Vampire Diaries and I like the soundtrack a lot. Q u Q
*is shot*


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 30, 2012)

Again...

[video=youtube;ixBryyQSrD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixBryyQSrD8[/video]

My own fault. I was singing this to myself earlier and decided to listen to it. Now it's stuck up there.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;HZdOQeCCYDM]http://youtu.be/HZdOQeCCYDM[/video]

Its a good song.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 30, 2012)

This one, even though I hate it
Ugh everyone else who likes trance loves it, I just don't get it... this guy used to be so good, this is just wtf

[video=youtube;hZYLp2wBcP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZYLp2wBcP8[/video]


----------



## Gucci Mane (Apr 30, 2012)

[yt]uC-q7l_IDMM[/yt]

my name aint baby its gucci, mr. mane if youre 



_nasty_


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 3, 2012)

Backstory: When I was but a wee little Llamapotamus, the year was 1997, my Mom bought a live album by one of the bands she enjoyed when she was younger. This is one of the songs that always stuck out in my mind as one of their better songs, and it was very difficult to concentrate on the differential equations lecture earlier today with this in my head. Friggin' undetermined coefficients...

[video=youtube_share;HWNZmMhBwhs]http://youtu.be/HWNZmMhBwhs[/video]


----------



## Bando (May 3, 2012)

I love this song. It feels like I'm in some kind of crazy dreamscape listening to it.
[video=youtube;aFUzvbkEvRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFUzvbkEvRk[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 3, 2012)

Tangerine Dream is the shit, OP. But that isn't stuck in my head right now.
This is
[video=youtube;kQv8zNQX578]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQv8zNQX578[/video]
Luti Kriss's fault


----------



## Magick (May 3, 2012)

Korn - Narcissistic Cannibal

Sorry for not posting the video, not quite sure how to do it yet


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 3, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> Korn - Narcissistic Cannibal
> 
> Sorry for not posting the video, not quite sure how to do it yet


The way I do it is put [video]*insert youtube video here[/video]

This song has nested inside my head
[video=youtube;2pZ-UpjtlXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pZ-UpjtlXY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Xenke (May 3, 2012)

It's Raining Men
(Hallelujah)

[yt]hGLZqDXau98[/yt]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (May 3, 2012)

It just. Won't. Leave me alone.

[video=youtube;ghZpyHP7B_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghZpyHP7B_g[/video]


----------



## Aldino (May 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;3ZR2p-DhSX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZR2p-DhSX4[/video]
I can't get the first verse out of my head.


----------



## VGmaster9 (May 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV2C9_MAJ0E


----------



## Littlerock (May 3, 2012)

This one is, and I'm okay with that. I don't think it has a youtube video. It's nice c:


----------



## DaedolonX (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;liv0zx2LTj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liv0zx2LTj8[/video]


----------



## Sar (May 4, 2012)

[yt]s17XDrKuqc4[/yt]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (May 4, 2012)

And standing in for today's ear worm:

[video=youtube;LkmGhUyhWec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkmGhUyhWec[/video]


----------



## Reiko93 (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;fA4mVS0u_uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA4mVS0u_uo[/video]


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 4, 2012)

Cantina - Voltaire


----------



## Dreaming (May 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;d3ZisFM_hec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3ZisFM_hec[/video]

I had no idea this song had a video


----------



## Cult (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;TX1n2shqeZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX1n2shqeZk[/video]


----------



## Randolph (May 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;4CX7Qzb1dj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CX7Qzb1dj8[/video]

Heh. Radiohead mind. Only a six hour difference.


----------



## Randolph (May 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;1EKTw50Uf8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EKTw50Uf8M[/video]

Heh. Randolphmind. Only a four day difference.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;xOVoIpPrEDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOVoIpPrEDQ[/video]

But I love this song so I don't care.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;dCLMExxy3q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCLMExxy3q0[/video]

Hit me in the face. Make this go away. Skullstep gtfo of my head


----------



## DaedolonX (May 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;hJMUewVpB5Y]http://youtu.be/hJMUewVpB5Y[/video]


----------



## Zoetrope (May 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;wGX4obVl64w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGX4obVl64w[/video]

I constantly have music from super mario bros stuck in my head. I think they are themesongs for my life or something.


----------



## Cyril (May 16, 2012)

PINK BEATLES
IN A PURPLE ZEPPELIN
da da da da da da da da daaa

it helps that I've spun this most every day since I got it a week orr so ago


----------



## zachhart12 (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;vjVkXlxsO8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjVkXlxsO8Q[/video]


----------



## Traven V (May 16, 2012)

hehe, catchy tune. My dad loves this stuff
[video=youtube_share;R82OM5tzcrk]http://youtu.be/R82OM5tzcrk[/video]


----------



## Fenrari (May 16, 2012)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY[/video]

The lyrics are powerful and the music video style is unique.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZC6nvYDg8ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC6nvYDg8ss[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (May 27, 2012)

This song will not leave me...

[video=youtube;Iwuy4hHO3YQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwuy4hHO3YQ[/video]


----------



## Randolph (Jun 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;PWi1A3wBxJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWi1A3wBxJM[/video]

HNNNNNNNG GOD I LOVE THIS SONG


----------



## Shy husky (Jun 9, 2012)

I like this song and its been in my head all day Toybox=best friend


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 12, 2012)

This song has been stuck for the last almost-12 hours:

[video=youtube;nCvmsLm6H3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCvmsLm6H3M[/video]

It's one of the VERY few "reggae" songs that I actually like.


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2012)

[yt]-58-36lSqG4[/yt]


----------



## zanian (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;GVkCYpVX7oQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVkCYpVX7oQ[/video]


----------



## Zoetrope (Jun 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;y7IGE58IPgo]http://youtu.be/y7IGE58IPgo[/video]


----------



## Halceon (Jun 15, 2012)

Probably wasn't a good idea to go to sleep with this.

[video=youtube;gr4IxMgHdDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr4IxMgHdDY[/video]


----------



## Magick (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;d2i1mQahs2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2i1mQahs2c[/video]


----------



## Randolph (Jun 19, 2012)

Just another generic beat I've been tapping on my thighs for a couple hours.

I wonder how I would do as a drummer. Probably horrible. I give up. Where's the damn lotion?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;VTArlayONhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTArlayONhY[/video]


----------



## elhippiedude23615 (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;Lmd1K8lyR3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lmd1K8lyR3s[/video]

Hearing this over and over again in my head hurts my eyes...    which isn't even effin physically possible!


----------



## Cyril (Jun 20, 2012)

No clue why but

So Is There No God? - Arjen Lucassen

it's not even that great of a song
or that catchy
meh


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 20, 2012)

This one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT3GQRjHuGk&feature=g-hist


----------



## Randolph (Jun 21, 2012)

The Charlie Brown theme.

Though, that may be because I downloaded a Snoopy player model for Quake III Arena.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 24, 2012)

This epic song:

[video=youtube;hF04p4oO7lI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF04p4oO7lI[/video]


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jun 24, 2012)

Anything Goes by Cole Porter, I played alot of Fallout


----------



## Halceon (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh dear god it won't leave. I close my eyes and it's still there, dancing till my retinas bleed.

[video=youtube;m3YUyaG8Q9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3YUyaG8Q9A&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=L  LXPhgMqm-v9bXAag73_GlRw[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't even 

[video=youtube;serrOrJyTYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=serrOrJyTYE[/video]


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 3, 2012)

_"Don't be shocked... bah the tone... of mah voice... check out mah new weapon... weapon of choice... yeh."_

[video=youtube;HEyY6LEUWUw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEyY6LEUWUw[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 5, 2012)

While making my post for this thread, out of all the _14_ songs I linked, _this one_ stuck throughout the day today since I woke up:

[video=youtube;O-SMMLodSso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-SMMLodSso[/video]

I'm looking for a version that has the same music that has been playing on the radio recently, but the "DJs" never mention it.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 6, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> _"Don't be shocked... bah the tone... of mah voice... check out mah new weapon... weapon of choice... yeh."_



_"You can go wit dis, or you can go wit dat. __You can go wit dis, or you can go wit dat. __You can go wit dis, or you can go wit dat. __You can go wit dis, or you can go wit dat. Or you can throw wit us!"_
_
​_


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 6, 2012)

A Real Hero-College feat. Electric Youth


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 6, 2012)

Hate You.

It doesn't even have words. And it's . . . a piano piece with dubstep elements? This sucks.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 6, 2012)

I blame Skrillex for all the shitty dubstep.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I blame Skrillex for all the shitty dubstep.


Well it's more piano than dubstep

I wouldn't mind either if it had words and I wasn't walking around trying not to hum.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 6, 2012)

Piano is nice.  Always wanted to learn but picked up on guitar instead.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;dJIEZx-_T74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJIEZx-_T74[/video]
Can't get this outta my head. So good.


----------



## Magick (Jul 7, 2012)

This
[video=youtube;Bi9XEniJ1Vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi9XEniJ1Vs[/video]


----------



## rafacarrilho (Jul 7, 2012)

TÃ©lÃ©popmusik - Breathe
Relaxing for those stressful times


----------



## sebase5 (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZbGpJORm2M

This... :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 24, 2012)

The usual
[video=youtube;uMZDEuiq8nQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMZDEuiq8nQ[/video]
It refuses to go away!


----------



## Traven V (Jul 24, 2012)

Really started listening to this band lately, I don't know why :/
[video=youtube_share;_Ac0mMK3SiE]http://youtu.be/_Ac0mMK3SiE[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;CzycFeqNxIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzycFeqNxIA[/video]
Koniggratzer Marsh is still stuck in my head though.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 4, 2012)

*_blows dust off thread_*


From about Sunday, 11:00pm to midnight last night -give or take a couple of intermissions-, this song set a new record in duration and consistency:
_*
Sammy Adams - Only One*_
[video=youtube;xvj2aQlQusU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xvj2aQlQusU[/video]

The sound and the vibe of this song more than made up for the guy's less-than-stellar (to say the least) voice and lyrics.


_I just checked the rules on 'necromancy'. 

I overlooked the 2-month accessibility rule. Looks like I officially pulled a necro. 

My apologies.

_
_Well, mods, take care of my thread. Careful with it!_


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 4, 2012)

Nothing, for once. I feel cold and lonely.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;iRpKgt6SpMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRpKgt6SpMg[/video]

The _definition_ of feelcore.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2012)

Sure is a fun little track. I've been listening to this a lot lately.
[video=youtube;Pacx74yVNfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pacx74yVNfQ&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL02FF04C0B064  5393&amp;feature=results_main[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Dec 7, 2012)

We have the original version of this playing at work all the time...
[video=youtube;QHpU0ZfXZ_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHpU0ZfXZ_g[/video]


----------



## Magick (Dec 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;M0q6ab4PbTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=M0q6ab4PbTo[/video]


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 24, 2012)

Not just for today. Try two weeks. I think I've come down to a serious game addiction too. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI


----------



## future4 (Dec 24, 2012)

This song is amazing. I've played it at least 5+ times today, mostly when I was riding my bike through town. (which just makes it better!)

[video=youtube;YVDSdDoD4Sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVDSdDoD4Sg[/video]


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diF-IvmwbGg&list=PLB59E4D0986C58AD6

I love this anime and the music with it, but this song in particular has been in my head all day.


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh, I shouldn't forget this one too: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJNR2EpS0jw

And the video game version.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-HTTFEk6UM

Duuumb waaaays to diiiiie, so maaany dumb ways to diiie, duuuumb waaaays to di-hi-hieeee, so many dumb ways to diiiie....


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 25, 2012)

This song has been stuck in my head. I keep singing "Wait, It's just about to break. It's more than I can take. Everything's about to change."
[video=youtube;nDz5SzpA3Xw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDz5SzpA3Xw[/video]


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

A song my ex made by re-wording lines from "badger"

It's a furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
Dragon
Dragon
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
furry
AH! What is that? That! That! Ewww what is that!?
Yiffy dog!"
I know, she was weird, but I loved her for it :3


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 25, 2012)

The song of the day is
"Ravers in the UK"


----------



## Rebel-lion (Dec 27, 2012)

http://youtu.be/fuRKRFjm-HA Red Fang - Prehistoric Dog.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;U-EQJA8Ahac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-EQJA8Ahac[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 3, 2013)

Elevation, by U2


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;CeIa9gGMJg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeIa9gGMJg8[/video]


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 4, 2013)

I loved this song for a while now and I still love this song.

[video=youtube;xN0FFK8JSYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN0FFK8JSYE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;MKp30C3MwVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKp30C3MwVk[/video]

I can't not love this album. It's like Nostril but a thousand times better.


----------



## kandren (Jan 6, 2013)

I always get this song stuck in my head

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8T0nzX0Tmw


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;863fYC-Mb_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=863fYC-Mb_Q[/video]

I just love the overall sound of Kill 'Em All. Ride the Lightning was sort of similar but then the sound just died.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;rVxcwe7EcaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVxcwe7EcaY[/video]

Long live my parents' music-collection. c:


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 6, 2013)

Honestly? This.

Was shown this the other day and still can't get it out of my head. :lol:

[video=youtube;B9SsHd_ImHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9SsHd_ImHg[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;poS-8bT4g2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poS-8bT4g2M[/video]

*"Lettuce, tomato, and  onions - only please."*


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;z0jcx9fnoWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0jcx9fnoWc[/video]
No idea how this got stuck in my head. I don't understand the language and I'm not even Buddhist.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 6, 2013)

Somebody Told Me, by The Killers
[video=youtube;MMXooBKEZl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMXooBKEZl0[/video]


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;yqcZ7zXHmTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqcZ7zXHmTw[/video]

I was just listening to this song on Pandora. Now it's stuck in my head. I really like the song.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 6, 2013)

Prince- "Little Red Corvette"


----------



## Distorted (Jan 7, 2013)

My Brightest Diamond's lead singer has been haunting my head relentlessly. This song in particular...
[video=youtube;sePUIpSdfxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sePUIpSdfxk[/video]


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;N8F5YSA1Oz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8F5YSA1Oz0[/video]


Why ._.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 9, 2013)

Salmon dance for some reason :/


----------



## AndrosSilverin (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;jNrpAgTXiC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNrpAgTXiC4[/video]

Chantilly Lace


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n33zx7oN9gI


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;0ezmcPkdxPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ezmcPkdxPU[/video]


----------



## Max Dags (Mar 19, 2013)

Blackout-breath carolina
heard it in this furry rave vid: cant stop humming it
im cool with that


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 19, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Fernin (Mar 19, 2013)

This came on my itunes rotation during an epic tank rampage in BF3 earlier today. Since then I haven't been able to get it out of my head.
[yt]WjviqTgAQVI[/yt]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 19, 2013)

Never Gonna Give You Up, by Rick Astley


----------



## Jaseface (Mar 19, 2013)

I can thank someone from work for getting this stuck in my head all day long so I will share my pain with you guys lol   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LxC3M-Yngs    You Put the Lime in the Coconut and drink them both up


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;aRzks4V-gT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRzks4V-gT4[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 19, 2013)

I hate Cop Cars-The Exploited


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;qiwVpFlRaZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiwVpFlRaZ0[/video]

I apologize for nothing. Imogen Heap's dynamite lit in a box of hot shit.


----------



## toddf-alt (Mar 20, 2013)

Skrillex - Kill Everybody

Help me


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 20, 2013)

toddf-alt said:


> Skrillex - Kill Everybody
> 
> Help me



You poor thing. You have my condolences.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 20, 2013)

"Living in Oblivion"- Anything Box.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI53G_D5Dbw


----------



## Bazel (Mar 20, 2013)

David Guetta - She Wolf (Falling to Pieces) ft. Sia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVzljDmoPVs


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bazel said:


> David Guetta - She Wolf (Falling to Pieces) ft. Sia
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVzljDmoPVs



You're a furry. We get it... 





Welcome aboard. Thank you for choosing my little thread for your first post. ^^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 20, 2013)

I was walking to a friend's house from the shop I put my car in today, when I started whistling
[video=youtube;o6GsMF3JydA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6GsMF3JydA[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 22, 2013)

All I Want is You-Barry Louis Polisar


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;HURx3fUe4OQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HURx3fUe4OQ[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't know, some song from My Little Pony that I don't remember.


----------



## Faolan (Mar 22, 2013)

Everyone Else is an Asshole - Reel Big Fish


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;BIBBKP_-jlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIBBKP_-jlI[/video]

I love this album more and more with each listen.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHWXx27VKMI


deadmau5, 16th hour.  One of my favorites.  STAY stuck in my head =D


----------



## Dragonfurry (Mar 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqALZ2fMcic

^ this shit right here is all i need in my head for the rest of my life <3


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oNToCIXD6w   Little Talks, by Of Monsters and Men


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 25, 2013)

Pirates of the Caribbean, as I'm playing it in a concert with an orchestra on Thursday.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 25, 2013)

The Cantina song from Star Wars.


----------



## veeno (Mar 25, 2013)

Adventure time theme.


----------



## TheNewBreed (Mar 25, 2013)

This has been in my head since I heard it last night
[video=youtube;6II5UY5uhlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6II5UY5uhlE[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Mar 31, 2013)

Only heard it once, and it's super weird... but it sure is catchy.

[video=youtube;xqKPe9w5bUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqKPe9w5bUs[/video]


----------



## Elani.Koala (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;39dDBDhAyU0]http://youtu.be/39dDBDhAyU0[/video]

...Yeah. Happens a lot, actually.


----------



## Lhune (Mar 31, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oNToCIXD6w   Little Talks, by Of Monsters and Men


Lol, this!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;X8h70QMft8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8h70QMft8s[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 2, 2013)

Sometimes it is the silliest songs that get stuck in your head.
[video=youtube;KMVougGT7xI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMVougGT7xI[/video]
Get out of my head I don't want you here


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;x8q-vNFahh4]http://youtu.be/x8q-vNFahh4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;e935au7D5GI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e935au7D5GI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;o_uln6CurFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_uln6CurFk[/video]

I...
hmm...


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=vimeo;11899087]http://vimeo.com/11899087[/video]Acidbathory. There aren't even any lyrics, but I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## CanisTechnis (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;ctgGQoFy5UU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctgGQoFy5UU[/video]
Fight for Tomorrow from Super Robot Wars OG2. There's also an orchestral version, but this is the one that tends to stick with me the most.


----------



## Magick (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm sorry... I really am...
[video=youtube;yzC4hFK5P3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzC4hFK5P3g[/video]


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 15, 2013)

I've had a Jethro Tull song I can't remember the name to playing in my head all day long, at least its a good one.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;040yH741uEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=040yH741uEo[/video]


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 29, 2013)

The Big Bang Theory theme song. It's been in my head for days.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 29, 2013)

For the past week or so I've had this song looping in my head.  The tune is actually kinda catchy (it _was_ an 80s song, after all), I just never knew anything else about it until recently.


Spoiler: YouTube



(And this is not, technically speaking, a rickroll.)


----------



## Sar (Apr 30, 2013)

[yt]I1kp_bgHq4Q[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;5gHiR1xeOSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gHiR1xeOSs[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Jean Kirstein (Apr 30, 2013)

The Walk by Imogen Heap.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 30, 2013)

Zoee said:


> The Walk by Imogen Heap.



MAH NIGGA


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;hFlHsKExcYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFlHsKExcYg[/video]


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 30, 2013)

Mermaid by Train.


----------



## ShadowNight (Apr 30, 2013)

Gametime by Zomboy  0_o


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;49ZJqqrr6jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49ZJqqrr6jk[/video]

Ah shit. I wonder if you can orgasm with nostalgia.


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 24, 2013)

This song is now officially stuck in your head:
[video=youtube;_D8xDstZfz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D8xDstZfz8[/video]


----------



## Golden (May 24, 2013)

Enjoy

[video=youtube;N4_dzevyFK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4_dzevyFK8[/video]


----------



## CanineCanvas (May 25, 2013)

Cell Block Tango


----------



## Golden (May 26, 2013)

BLAOW!

[video=youtube;2jTg-q6Drt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jTg-q6Drt0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;0b_IHjWXbuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b_IHjWXbuM[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;LcLGqQzf9-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcLGqQzf9-Y[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;okthJIVbi6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okthJIVbi6g[/video]

_I'm a lot like you
So please
Hello, I'm here
I'm waaaaaiting_


----------



## Demensa (Jun 4, 2013)

Yet another song from Andrew Jackson Jihad... 
[video=youtube;2_KyDJsKmlY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_KyDJsKmlY[/video]

Seriously. I've had the line, "But nothing could keep, the baby Jesus from bleeding" stuck on repeat in my head for the past week.
I don't mind it either.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;-qUZf4Wz7gM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qUZf4Wz7gM[/video]

What a great song to wake up to.


----------



## Clancy (Jun 4, 2013)

Â´lÃ±Â´lkÃ±Â´AS as weasdafsd zxc zczxcx


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;PHdVvxLr0Jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHdVvxLr0Jc[/video]

First place I heard this song was here^.
I love it's abrasive melody and weird beat.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;XkY-18S7fe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkY-18S7fe0[/video]


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;PVzljDmoPVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVzljDmoPVs[/video]

1, it has wolves in, awesome.
2, dayum dat bod.
3, The bit after the lyrics (whatever musical term its called) sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;d3SEJSK_jqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3SEJSK_jqg[/video]

"Comet. Oh damnit. The comet comes hurtling down."


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;ON-7v4qnHP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON-7v4qnHP8[/video]


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 7, 2013)

Damn Shingeki no Kyojin's opening theme.
The whole song screams "anime" so loudly it makes my ears bleed but it's so damn catchy that it's good, ffffuu...

I bet it'll haunt me until the next episode comes up.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 8, 2013)

Nichijoint. The weed-based parody of the anime Nichijou's second intro.
[video=youtube;o2TO5atI4rU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2TO5atI4rU[/video]
I CAN'T UNHEAR IT AGGGH!


----------



## jeracoo (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;p_C_4_QEcQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_C_4_QEcQs&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rthl_O4_G2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rthl_O4_G2o[/video]


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;4H37ThPTyvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H37ThPTyvs[/video]


----------



## Windra (Jul 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;-YNEH8csGwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YNEH8csGwk[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;5sKzpU33coQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=5sKzpU33coQ[/video]


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 13, 2013)

It's an Aladdin song, so dont hate me, this guy has the most incredible voice in the world. [video=youtube;t9-CS2v8wcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9-CS2v8wcc[/video]


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;peF3cPB0IGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peF3cPB0IGI[/video]


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 13, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> [video=youtube;peF3cPB0IGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peF3cPB0IGI[/video]


I have the weirdest boner right now, I love that song.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 16, 2013)

Owl City-Silhouette


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;lstDdzedgcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lstDdzedgcE[/video]


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;uB1D9wWxd2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB1D9wWxd2w[/video]


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 16, 2013)

That damn "I CRASHED MY CAR INTO THE BRIDGE - I DONT CARE!!!" that keeps playing on the radio every 5 minutes.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been singing this all day.

[video=youtube;1IMYLzAr7sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IMYLzAr7sk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Oqi2-dWCjz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqi2-dWCjz0[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;DhCOb9jS2tQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhCOb9jS2tQ[/video]


----------



## Cuukie (Jul 21, 2013)

nice (coun)TRY, but I've had a different jingle that's been with me for a few days 
[video=youtube;F9lxO4AGZyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9lxO4AGZyM[/video]


----------



## ShadowedIrises (Jul 21, 2013)

Like the original, but this cover is very nice. I love Sleeping With Sirens. 

[video=youtube;cyOqIKGbYkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyOqIKGbYkg[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;uS6hxmOInik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS6hxmOInik[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Jul 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;50miZWHhP6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50miZWHhP6k[/video]

The riff around 1:49 has been playing in my head all day now.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jul 22, 2013)

Cuukie said:


> nice (coun)TRY, but I've had a different jingle that's been with me for a few days


No!  Country is the best.
[video=youtube;JA5JEBW3opw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA5JEBW3opw[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jul 22, 2013)

Had to go find it for another thread and ened up getting it stuck in mah head
[video=youtube;JUaFMOlPvgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUaFMOlPvgQ[/video]


----------



## Cuukie (Jul 23, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> No!  Country is the best.


this is why we can't be friends, Country is like a salad without any... RANCH dressing. 

today was a great day for some hype with summer and all
 [video=youtube;fPCD3OYEvnE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPCD3OYEvnE[/video]


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q1opjmuiHWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1opjmuiHWw[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 23, 2013)

It never really went away. Maybe it never will?
[video=youtube;VAS3ZYUe7y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAS3ZYUe7y0[/video]


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 23, 2013)

This... and several remixes. definitely dropping it in my next funk dj set.
[video=youtube;hQgmyQFFQjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQgmyQFFQjo[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 24, 2013)

Dead bodies everywhere - Korn. Especially the bass solo


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;egwbWOXIfls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egwbWOXIfls[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 30, 2013)

And God said, Let there be lips!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5MHNvOVl8Y

Feel free to enjoy some audience participation if you know the responses.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;SemBxkekFaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SemBxkekFaU[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;vQQMJ2u6fGE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQQMJ2u6fGEhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQQMJ2u6fGE[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2013)

I like the chorus melody, the one the song starts with and the vid is just wtfjapanjpg
I can't get it out of my head
[video=youtube;YSyWtESoeOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSyWtESoeOc[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome home sanitarium

I've listened the metallica, limp bizkit and bullet for my valentine versions xD


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;tpGRdX5sUAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpGRdX5sUAs[/video]

THIS hit from Hell..


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;VV1XWJN3nJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV1XWJN3nJo[/video]

And this broad.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;YEVuoKqHRtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEVuoKqHRtY[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;qA6vGj-5Elg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA6vGj-5Elg[/video]

This song just puts an insta-smile on my face. :3


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;_Jy7q8OPpq8]http://youtu.be/_Jy7q8OPpq8[/video]

This.. Help meeee.  It's been there at least a week now.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 9, 2013)

I heard this one for the first time about a week ago, and it's been stuck in my head ever since.

[video=youtube;-ir5Ud_shp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ir5Ud_shp8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;dk8EtvBnaJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk8EtvBnaJA[/video]

Greatest song about a stalker I've heard.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 12, 2013)

My friend lent me this game the other day and this song has been stuck in my head since.
[video=youtube;3ZO_kMGARE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZO_kMGARE0[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;W1L1cDUZArE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1L1cDUZArE[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 17, 2013)

http://shackinthebarleyproductions.bandcamp.com/track/nostalgia

This cute little song that I heard on a compilation.


----------



## petroleum (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;iexoDhvwGbo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iexoDhvwGbo[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;yEJIyNmWc7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEJIyNmWc7Y[/video]

Some god-tier EBM right here.


----------



## Saga (Aug 17, 2013)

It's a parody but dat piano.

[video=youtube_share;IstEhoHL41w]http://youtu.be/IstEhoHL41w[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2013)

I started listening to this again. Makes me want to save the galaxy like I used to.

[video=youtube;B5GCwnaEmVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5GCwnaEmVo[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;YH5tdyRafcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH5tdyRafcI[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;y4ORPedk-v4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4ORPedk-v4[/video]

It's funny as hell but I wish they would have released an instrumental version of this track. I just love how that guitar keeps stopping and starting again. I don't know...


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;WhZlCQBCVHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhZlCQBCVHs[/video]

*SIE SIND DAS ESSEN UND WIR SIND DIE JÄGER.

*I normally don't even like anime / j-rock. ; ~ ;


----------



## MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;KzGKsXPBILw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzGKsXPBILw[/video]

-Du Hast by Rammstein.
Rammstein are awesome. Good day.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;filTeTUFcmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=filTeTUFcmc[/video]

What an awesome album opener.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 18, 2013)

Heart of the Swarm from the Srarcraft OST. Somewhat fittingly I've been putting it on loop then myself and a couple buddies go on tank rampages in BF3. 

[yt]4wh9peeQpEk[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;DP006CpKUPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP006CpKUPE[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 20, 2013)

If I _*EVER*_ meet TheMetalVelocity in person, I will kick the grits out of him
[video=youtube;IJu0O7OkheI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJu0O7OkheI[/video]


----------



## fonduemaster (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;_sNi9nIXxVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sNi9nIXxVo[/video]
gaga we all know you're awesome but stop making catchy songs


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;CN-3wNFqbjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN-3wNFqbjc[/video]



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -vid-



NO.
FUCK.
My little brother kept repeating that over and over and over yesterday like a fucking parrot with brain damage.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Aug 22, 2013)

My favorite song on the new John Mayer album:
[video=youtube;-DrsDWrvYms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DrsDWrvYms[/video]


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 23, 2013)

I hate you, Coffeecup

[video=youtube;lrSKG3TS0uE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrSKG3TS0uE[/video]


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 26, 2013)

Nord mead by Miracle of Sound


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks to doctor who, I have both the chicken dance and la coucaracha stuck in my head. Why both? I can't remember which one the little box was playing. T.T


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;5OULlWNCqDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OULlWNCqDQ[/video]


----------



## septango (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;8Xu4T1wWB7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xu4T1wWB7I[/video]


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 31, 2013)

Escape The Fate - Prepare Your Weapon


----------



## mcjoel (Aug 31, 2013)

only because I just saw him John bon jovi's dead or alive.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;wpqm-05R2Jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpqm-05R2Jk[/video]


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 31, 2013)

Do you hear the people sing, singing the song of angry men....


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 31, 2013)

This, and yesterday, and the day before, and the day before that, cant keep still whilst listening to it.

[video=youtube;Q3Bp1QVVieM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Bp1QVVieM[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;0s1KMCPJlRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s1KMCPJlRE[/video]

_You don't like listening to death rap, well I do
There's nothing like beautiful music for you to die to
You can't stop pain, how long will cocaine last
A close range blast, will leave you with no brains fast
Don't rap, stab yourself to the beat instead
Don't impress me with your raps, impress me by being dead
I'll be impressed when you're bleeding red
Cause at least you can say you've done something I haven't done yet_


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 4, 2013)

I was looking up references on crocodiles and alligators... And suddenly this song popped into my head. IT WON'T LEAVE. D:

[video=youtube;kZwhNFOn4ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZwhNFOn4ik[/video]

I can't seem to make out those lyrics... :v


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;3QPfdBxUQUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QPfdBxUQUo[/video]

HNNNNG


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2013)

escape the fate - situations, i just can't get it out


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;reLVaWj-X7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reLVaWj-X7w[/video]


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 5, 2013)

Just got this album and this is the best track.
[video=youtube;Ad9vhBTWeE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad9vhBTWeE8[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 5, 2013)

I had 2 different songs stuck in my head today:
http://youtu.be/uLifSFBs_Lk (Wrong Way by Sublime)
and
http://youtu.be/xyWoZD5xfM8 (True Affection by The Blow)


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;LoVjSeb4aYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoVjSeb4aYA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;877eM18SrQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=877eM18SrQQ[/video]

God likes me!


----------



## Hewge (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;FyUAfTF9ETo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyUAfTF9ETo[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;ULds5XR5v64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULds5XR5v64[/video]


----------



## sadmanwhosane (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;RquGpEBR7o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RquGpEBR7o8&amp;list=PL-dNhujYe1tH_fJXxEDdWdfKirkgFHmTX[/video]


----------



## Archaia (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;IjTXeJZM8wg]http://youtu.be/IjTXeJZM8wg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;a-pIGo6dh-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-pIGo6dh-Q[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;trgtm5kx6ME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trgtm5kx6ME[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;5WvWkUhszeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WvWkUhszeE[/video]

The first song I learned how to play on the guitar.

Also the only song I know how to play on the guitar.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;tnXtrCodJmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnXtrCodJmU[/video]

I always have Kino stuck in my head.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;3_q3FfUFHzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_q3FfUFHzs[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 15, 2013)

This has been on repeat in my head for 5 hours now...
[video=youtube_share;dxytyRy-O1k]http://youtu.be/dxytyRy-O1k[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't know WTF happened but this chorus is stuck in my head.

[video=youtube;2PPMS5EusRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PPMS5EusRY[/video]

Please... anyone... eliminate this song from my head!

Schni Schna Schnappi
Schnappi Schnappi Schnapp
Schni Schna Schnappi
Schnappi Schnappi Schnapp

Help me. Please.


----------



## Saga (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;XSbZidsgMfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSbZidsgMfw[/video]


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;aWpP11wxqGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWpP11wxqGM[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;4pvfQtUhtNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pvfQtUhtNE[/video]

WEEE COULD SEEET THIS WOOORLD ABLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZE


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;DeORT3ua2V4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeORT3ua2V4[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Sep 16, 2013)

Brad Paisley:
[video=youtube;7gV3g9LCvPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gV3g9LCvPc[/video]


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 16, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Brad Paisley:


Oh boy, country fans! I really don't see enough of it because most people around here prefer Tejano, techno, and rock.

As for me, this:

[video=youtube;Gw3FI_lohAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw3FI_lohAc[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;lSoM2sJ4N1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSoM2sJ4N1M[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Sep 16, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> Oh boy, country fans! I really don't see enough of it because most people around here prefer Tejano, techno, and rock.


 I love country!  Unfortunately there aren't many others here who like it.  Another great song that's been stuck in my head (Tim McGraw is my favorite country singer):
 [video=youtube;WO0keYA21oI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO0keYA21oI[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zbnoowg-7qU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbnoowg-7qU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;lSbiL8gz3y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSbiL8gz3y0[/video]

Eh, couldn't find a studio version. Close enough.

Oh, Jared. u so silleh


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 16, 2013)

All these things that I've done- The Killers
 [video=youtube;sZTpLvsYYHw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZTpLvsYYHw[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 17, 2013)

The Aquabats-Super Rad


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;yhuMLpdnOjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhuMLpdnOjY[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;_-lqOCOmx8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-lqOCOmx8U[/video]

*WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB *


----------



## Demensa (Sep 18, 2013)

On and off for the past few days...
[video=youtube;iYANYGCgRz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYANYGCgRz4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2013)

*Retard-O-Bot - Pollution Pump*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 18, 2013)

All that chuggachugga
[video=youtube;t1I-GjQJKJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1I-GjQJKJA&list=FL43A4zgkCMD8PpsmfIaT3tw&index=4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Tce-_LY2x4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tce-_LY2x4k[/video]


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 19, 2013)

This thing. All day.
[video=youtube;qNhycX0XCJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNhycX0XCJ0[/video]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 19, 2013)

You've asked, I've provided
[video=youtube;36zkP6HSLZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36zkP6HSLZw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;MB6DHljrp-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB6DHljrp-M[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Sep 19, 2013)

One of the first rap groups in history, and one of the only ones I like:
[video=youtube;BLHQYZRPR80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLHQYZRPR80[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;RWVQPu2pP64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWVQPu2pP64[/video]

Edit: God damnit. _This_ was my seven-thousandth post?


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Ldyx3KHOFXw]http://youtu.be/Ldyx3KHOFXw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;dd7fNkqDIyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd7fNkqDIyM[/video]

Mostly just the beat.

That fucking beat, man...


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks GTA V.

[video=youtube;3vfLvZCdT9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vfLvZCdT9g[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;DIYDyc9936E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIYDyc9936E[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;IlEkvbRmfrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlEkvbRmfrA[/video]

Holding you
Couldn't be alone
Couldn't be alone
Couldn't be alone


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;ewRjZoRtu0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewRjZoRtu0Y[/video]

So I started listening to M.I.A. and I have heard this song so many times in the past I just


----------



## Saga (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;vFUJrg5GAvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFUJrg5GAvs[/video]

Also

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Sep 25, 2013)

Batsy said:


> So I started listening to M.I.A. and I have heard this song so many times in the past I just



Fuh SHO 
[video=youtube;EUViirqjS50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUViirqjS50[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 25, 2013)

That song from the new Halo 5 trailer Microsoft recently revealed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;KtaMTIQuwA8]http://youtu.be/KtaMTIQuwA8[/video]


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tom Cruise Crazy by Johnathan Coulton


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;B-oU2xlViRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-oU2xlViRQ[/video]

The ending solos will always continue to blow my mind.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;r4tCiyG3jac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4tCiyG3jac[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;onxOxC276Po]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onxOxC276Po[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;uSgCV87f7Qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSgCV87f7Qs[/video]

I both like and hate this track at the same time.

I hate it because it's annoying as shit, but like it because it's perfect for what it is.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;LtaLI74XFtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtaLI74XFtU[/video]


----------



## Yaranaika (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;h81Ojd3d2rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h81Ojd3d2rY[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 1, 2013)

Won't leave my mind >.<
[video=youtube_share;neGdoqsuiN8]http://youtu.be/neGdoqsuiN8[/video]


----------



## barkinupyourtree14 (Oct 1, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Won't leave my mind >.<
> [video=youtube_share;neGdoqsuiN8]http://youtu.be/neGdoqsuiN8[/video]


Dude,I flipping love this song! I have had press play walk away by S3RL in my head. But now there is a new brain worm


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;pQf_Vva7lA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQf_Vva7lA8&noredirect=1[/video]

That intro creeps me the fuck out and I have no idea why.


----------



## Khador (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;GDA708XlFIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDA708XlFIo[/video]

just seems to fit my work day


----------



## Saga (Oct 2, 2013)

THANKS ALOT, THAT ONE SUSPICIOUS GROUP OF GHETTO CORNER KIDS AND YOUR IPODS.

[video=youtube;yF6ld8Gn9m0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yF6ld8Gn9m0[/video]


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;TH2tp72T13o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH2tp72T13o[/video]
I . . . I don't even like Justin Timberlake that much . . .


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;vS4DVy5TCBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS4DVy5TCBY[/video]


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;jgA2xo0HYrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgA2xo0HYrE[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;wi9wAz-dfEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wi9wAz-dfEo[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;0vo23H9J8o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vo23H9J8o8[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;BDcjRkbhzu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDcjRkbhzu4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;3iZi2B5J1Pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iZi2B5J1Pg[/video]

_Youth is wasted on the young
A little knowledge is a dangerous thing
Learn to crawl before you walk before you run
In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king_


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;v-Su1YXQYek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-Su1YXQYek[/video]
WHITE
WHALE
HOLY
GRAIL


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 6, 2013)

Pull me under
Pull me under
Pull me under
I'm not afraid.
[video=youtube_share;PuC1TL_kNPs]http://youtu.be/PuC1TL_kNPs[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;rP3ovD8ZSS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP3ovD8ZSS4[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;GySJ1bHPsS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GySJ1bHPsS0[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;4JkIs37a2JE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JkIs37a2JE[/video]

This has been stuck in my head for the past 3 days. It just won't leave.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKwRkTaIsZo


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;zCoU0PELLKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCoU0PELLKs[/video]

*LIAR CHEATER BASTARD CHILD*


----------



## Jags (Oct 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;KAgHj2y_TDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAgHj2y_TDk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;rF8khJ7P4Wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF8khJ7P4Wg[/video]


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 13, 2013)

[yt]11SzQHWlDiE[/yt]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;02J61h9eqAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02J61h9eqAM[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 14, 2013)

Been a while since I got a song stuck inside my head for more than a couple of hours...


Just about all day yesterday..._*

ABSOLUTE - Party In Paradise ft. Craig Smart*_:
[video=youtube;iE49sQzIOjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE49sQzIOjo[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;zAlNrtcPCLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAlNrtcPCLw[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 15, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> [video=youtube;zAlNrtcPCLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAlNrtcPCLw[/video]



Now _*I NEED*_ to listen to this.


----------



## Lexicom (Oct 15, 2013)

Kaskade - 4AM


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;5R682M3ZEyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R682M3ZEyk[/video]

He used to be so hot. What the hell happened?


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 15, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> He used to be so hot. What the hell happened?



He aged?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> He aged?



There's a difference between aging and looking like your face got pumped full of cottage cheese.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 15, 2013)

[yt]Tg3gie9iRRQ[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 15, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> There's a difference between aging and looking like your face got pumped full of cottage cheese.



Drugs, and the lack of use of drugs, and then drugs again.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;bjFjJmv03ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjFjJmv03ec[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;NvTNWWL4CW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvTNWWL4CW4[/video]

I don't know.

I just woke up and it was sort of just there echoing in my brain.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;ySzrJ4GRF7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySzrJ4GRF7s[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;49ZJqqrr6jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49ZJqqrr6jk[/video]

Pure sonic nostalgia.

Aw man, I used to listen to this song religiously.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 18, 2013)

It is too good. The perfect song to listen to/sing when marching to a war. 
[video=youtube;h-TVk-RG8cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-TVk-RG8cw[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;qjykrjAS5bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjykrjAS5bQ[/video]
I am no Superman
I have no answers for you

I haven't heard this song in years and it just popped into my head out of the blue.


----------



## derpherp (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;J3eqAxYPkmA]http://youtu.be/J3eqAxYPkmA[/video]

my brother kept on playing La Camisa Negra
all day and now the lyrics are going to be stuck in my head for the next two weeks now


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 19, 2013)

this one today..
[video=youtube;FNw6J9g5ahw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNw6J9g5ahw[/video]


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 20, 2013)

The "asdfmovie song"
I had this stuck in my head all the way through my first meet yesterday 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzirfZMWHyo


----------



## Nikolinni (Oct 20, 2013)

Jontron singing Opera

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWqEFFLSfXc&feature=share&list=FLLHseOCG9qSMcYYAao4fW7g


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 20, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;ychkVlJlcN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ychkVlJlcN8[/video]


----------



## Nikolinni (Oct 22, 2013)

Today's song is...

On A Clear Day You Can See Forever


----------



## Leon (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP0f5rvVkAU  Mainly this at the moment, but I've had a couple songs getting stuck in my head lately.

Jim Croce - Operator 
Gotye - somebody that I used to know
Billy Joel - Only the good die young


----------



## Teal (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;dDR-iPSHeVo]http://youtu.be/dDR-iPSHeVo[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;WQ8uTxWO7Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ8uTxWO7Yw[/video]

Gimme toro, gimme some more


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2013)

Some song by some furfag that has disabled his FurAffinity account, preventing me from actually showing you the song.


----------



## Conker (Oct 24, 2013)

"Haunted" By Taylor Swift. WHY WONT YOU LEAVE MY HEAD! >:[

It's a fine song though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;DfX6J2hb8zA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfX6J2hb8zA[/video]



Conker said:


> "Haunted" By Taylor Swift. WHY WONT YOU LEAVE MY HEAD! >:[
> 
> It's a fine song though.



"Haunted" is haunting your head?


----------



## Conker (Oct 24, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> "Haunted" is haunting your head?


Huh. Didn't even see the obvious pun there. 

But yeah.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;_OsjBYxrR0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OsjBYxrR0c[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;nls1HtXQe8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nls1HtXQe8E[/video]

Once a month, I'll find some song that I'll just play on repeat every day for a week or two without getting tired of it.
This is such a song.


----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;pSYx5RfSrBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSYx5RfSrBc[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 25, 2013)

Burning love by Elvis Presley, fly me to the moon by Frank Sinatra, that's amore by Dean Martin.  They usually occur at different times however.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;EDlC7oG_2W4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDlC7oG_2W4[/video]

The intro won't leave my brain, but that's okay because I like it :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2013)

Teal said:


> If it's still in his gallery is can still be accessed, just replace the "user" part of the url with "gallery".



While that does indeed work, it appears he has wiped his gallery clean too.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 26, 2013)

My new favourite song (for the week)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vO6mNL4bCI&list=FLXUfHVG4aQr0l3fZ-ty35-w&index=2


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bk3sLHZzZRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk3sLHZzZRI[/video]

Dammit Beetlejuice...


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;xzQvGz6_fvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzQvGz6_fvA[/video]


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 27, 2013)

[yt]Rtkdo7bOmJc[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Oct 29, 2013)

THIS SONG

It keeps getting stuck. I've listened to it like 20 times in a row and I still need to listen to it
[video=youtube;q64aVDA-s3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q64aVDA-s3U[/video]


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Teal (Oct 30, 2013)

Stuck in my head again.

[video=youtube_share;jofNR_WkoCE]http://youtu.be/jofNR_WkoCE[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;wEIwPYFQUgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEIwPYFQUgk[/video]

I do love me some Superunknown.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;qxOMOLmUQYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxOMOLmUQYk[/video]


----------



## Hankeh (Oct 30, 2013)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiAAPWXTF-0" target="_blank">[video=youtube;xiAAPWXTF-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiAAPWXTF-0[/video]

I change the lyrics from "The Kids dont like it, no,no" to "I just can't do it! No,no" which is what Solid Snake says whilst Grey Wolf (Ninja) is pinned by MGRex in Metal Gear Solid 1


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPlQpGeTbIE&list=FLXUfHVG4aQr0l3fZ-ty35-w&index=2

Think I've finally found my favourite childhood song!


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;4uYVwToGzI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uYVwToGzI4[/video]


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;-1pyaE_ARmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1pyaE_ARmg[/video]

Placebo - Infra-red (The first song) it kinda creates anxiety in me too but i adore it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;IqH7MRbA83w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqH7MRbA83w[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;z1AWcuWNhNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1AWcuWNhNs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;6okwg6PiSis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6okwg6PiSis[/video]

I apologize for nothing!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 5, 2013)

THIS, today:

[video=youtube;7G0CNwPbAEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G0CNwPbAEk[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;osTu38yuuHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osTu38yuuHo[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;dLE2F4H-OzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLE2F4H-OzY[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;CRHyBwNtkLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRHyBwNtkLA[/video]

"TILL I'M BACK WHERE MY BROTHER WENT, THAT'S WHAT MY TOMB'LL SAY"


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;fIZyqx83mso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIZyqx83mso[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ona42jz8w0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ona42jz8w0k[/video]


----------



## Verok (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qh9ZZgDqzAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh9ZZgDqzAg[/video]


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

This song has been stuck in my head off and on for weeks; ever since I saw the band live most of their debut album has haunted my dreams.

[video=youtube;-dMFqFX1sVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dMFqFX1sVc[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 10, 2013)

Dat bass
[video=youtube_share;cpbbuaIA3Ds]http://youtu.be/cpbbuaIA3Ds[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xj2bmQ4P4cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2bmQ4P4cM[/video]

RRAAAAAGH GET OUT OF MY HEAD!


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 11, 2013)

I just saw Gravity so now I can't get this out of my head.

[video=youtube;s6WGNd8QR-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6WGNd8QR-U[/video]


----------



## Distorted (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry...

[video=youtube;xpSpDXBnlVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpSpDXBnlVs[/video]


----------



## Zaedrin (Nov 12, 2013)

_THIS _gem from my childhood. Or as I now call it, "Lumpy Space Princess' Theme Song."

[video=youtube;_1EYTZjhBuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1EYTZjhBuY[/video]


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 12, 2013)

THIS -- has been stuck in my head for the last 2 days now..

[video=youtube;urNFQw8VIvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNFQw8VIvA[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;RiuqZmQl5iM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiuqZmQl5iM[/video]

Such a kickass intro song.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;noEYUUbu6Mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noEYUUbu6Mo[/video]


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;xRFUIveCkNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRFUIveCkNc[/video]
Felidae by Boy George


----------



## Antronach (Nov 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;wIfD-m6OfqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIfD-m6OfqY[/video]
dat guitar


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

Uh. Youtube isn't working for me at the moment, for whatever reason.

So...

*Panic! at the Disco - I Write Sins, Not Tragedies*


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qc89T_KPNWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc89T_KPNWc[/video]

I am fo real.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;pDMjgckNlz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=pDMjgckNlz0[/video]

I have been looking back on the classics.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;btPJPFnesV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Video game soundtracks. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhRImdUT06Y
[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_dYGBequTY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hBF1WZeT_M
[/URL]


----------



## derpherp (Nov 15, 2013)

this song because it reminds me of my first year in american highschool in 2012




[video=youtube;QTX6JK_1KV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=QTX6JK_1KV8[/video]


----------



## Smelge (Nov 16, 2013)

I've always been a sucker for film themes.

[yt]AK0ocnRfdSc[/yt]


----------



## Zerig (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;6FbbwvEkSmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FbbwvEkSmU[/video]
help me please it won't go away. it's been weeks


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 17, 2013)

This album kicks ass
[video=youtube;vohRMsqV4yM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vohRMsqV4yM[/video]


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;OLC8y_myEZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLC8y_myEZc[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;uCUnhoe0rpU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCUnhoe0rpU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;XevDayoSCh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XevDayoSCh8[/video]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

Hail Grimlord, master of the Virtual World!

[video=youtube;e-8eucCgFk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-8eucCgFk0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Cb24kLd459Y]http://youtu.be/Cb24kLd459Y[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2013)

If I haven't said it before, "Witch Hunt" by Rush.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MWzDKE4zbY

So many lyrics spoke so deeply to me that it has basically become somewhat of a theme song. I can totally visualize myself as being one of the Salem witches, or the modern equivalent thereof.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;N29WWcLmgzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N29WWcLmgzQ[/video]

So the Kanye West thread's sort of responsible for this one...


----------



## Saethwr (Nov 20, 2013)

You may reconize this one....in another form
[video=youtube;H2OWC5Hosv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2OWC5Hosv8[/video]


----------



## pixelfetish8 (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't stop listening this song this days XP:

[video=youtube;rojO77x45D4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rojO77x45D4[/video]


----------



## Magick (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;v-PEoU0FjzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-PEoU0FjzE[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;JmcA9LIIXWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcA9LIIXWw[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;XH2fb1X0C20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH2fb1X0C20[/video]

_You lost a bet when you met me, dear
But I thought I'd won the lottery
The smell of smoke still in the air
Last night proved how wrong I'd be_

God I fucking love this EP.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;DKftiJS30Cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKftiJS30Cs[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NHGUvLBJBVg]http://youtu.be/NHGUvLBJBVg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;36SCTe5DpYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36SCTe5DpYs[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;4k7F7elscEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k7F7elscEY[/video]

I have no idea why. I haven't watched South Park in ages.


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 29, 2013)

Prince & The Revolution - "Purple Rain"

No video link available as the Artist formerly known as Prince won't let any of his videos be uploaded to You Tube.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;GvDgnsFrjSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvDgnsFrjSc[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;USNk5Qi1IfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USNk5Qi1IfU[/video]

HNNNNNNNG


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;l7Z-qgmT-LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7Z-qgmT-LE[/video]
_Behind the door, the poison door._


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Wydo (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;d7R7q1lSZfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7R7q1lSZfs[/video] dat song


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;_A_-qODHG4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A_-qODHG4E[/video]


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 13, 2013)

I have bits and pieces of the fox song roaming about my head.  Thankfully I don't know enough of the song to tie it all together...

but I think SNL did about the best parody of it.  As in "dies laughing" hilarious.

[video=youtube;foMQX9ZExsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foMQX9ZExsE[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;1cjlNBepzd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cjlNBepzd0[/video]


----------



## Sar (Dec 14, 2013)

[YT]HgV1O0X4uXI[/YT]
My head is in hell and I like it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;BiYF7pUPuFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiYF7pUPuFs[/video]


----------



## Winter (Dec 15, 2013)

This song has been stuck in my head for the past week.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;Tlou_2lMLAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlou_2lMLAc[/video]

BABY DONTCHA WANNA GO?


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 15, 2013)

Sorry for the bad video quality.


[video=youtube;DWGfJvtGCyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWGfJvtGCyk[/video]


----------



## Antronach (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cr-SqRWImmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr-SqRWImmI[/video]

For the love of god this song won't get out of my head. :S


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 7, 2014)

Fitting that I get to bring this thread into the new year.
_*
Two Door Cinema Club - Changing of the Seasons:*_
[video=youtube;mOHWZmREuvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOHWZmREuvA[/video]

_Madeon_ has something to do with why this song sounds so good.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 21, 2014)

I...I can't help it.  This song has been stuck in my head for awhile.  It..makes me happy! Yeah, I said it XD

[video=youtube;y6Sxv-sUYtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 21, 2014)

"How Will I Laugh Tomorrow?" by Suicidal Tendencies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6_UZ2pK5OA


----------



## soak (Feb 21, 2014)

"Sirens" by Pearl Jam.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQXP6TDtW0w


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Capital Cities - Kangaroo Court:*
[video=youtube;pz9N0p2-tqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz9N0p2-tqw[/video]

Complete with images of kangaroos bouncing inside my head...


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 17, 2014)

Well.. errm.. this.
[video]youtube.com/watch?v=vtkGtXtDlQA[/video]


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 17, 2014)

[yt]T0JfEhNOg3A[/yt]


----------



## TobyDingo (Mar 17, 2014)

Cos' St. Patties
[video=youtube;ljPFZrRD3J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljPFZrRD3J8[/video]


----------



## Weiss (Mar 17, 2014)

Watch it or weep. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl_dSAecY0s


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 17, 2014)

I love me some Death In June
[video=youtube;nuY8uqyb8PM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuY8uqyb8PM[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 18, 2014)

South Of Heaven. For some reason, the intro riff has been on a constant loop in my brain for about a week now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7rpoZE8X8Y




Mokushi said:


> [yt]T0JfEhNOg3A[/yt]




Damn you!!! Now it's this! I suppressed this song for years and now you've brought it back. You suck.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 26, 2014)

_*Radiorama - Flight of Fantasy*_ (1986 album version).


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 26, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Damn you!!! Now it's this! I suppressed this song for years and now you've brought it back. You suck.


Never escape! NEVAR


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 28, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> Never escape! NEVAR



Nothing worse than being thrown back in to your NDH phase again...who am I kidding, I still love NDH (goodbye metal cred).

Back on topic, made the mistake of listening to Sabaton again, now this song just won't go away...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnAvNdVyJB0


----------



## Toddcopper (Apr 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;r_3Ma2URVzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_3Ma2URVzg[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2014)

Primus-Tommy the Cat
www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4OhIU-PmB8


----------



## Tapeworm (Apr 6, 2014)

Inca Steppa by Juno Reactor


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 6, 2014)

Don't hate me...and this may be NSFW, or at least as NSFW as youtube will allow.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGYRXMC624U


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 6, 2014)

Ever since I first heard this as a video link on Herpy, I've never been able to get it out of my head. Worse still, it's on my custom CD.
(Good news: what furry _wouldn't_â€‹ want to listen to it?)

[video=youtube;jofNR_WkoCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE[/video]


----------



## Toddcopper (Apr 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;7eXcJO7t2M8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eXcJO7t2M8[/video]


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;R4pccrGPhNA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4pccrGPhNA[/video]
I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 20, 2014)

Kuusou Mesorogiwi by Yousei Teikoku.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 20, 2014)

NOFX: Xmas has been X'ed. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovi1SKwfyxU

a hilarious atheist christmas song.


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;hLhN__oEHaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLhN__oEHaw[/video]


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;khtkCmZ52b8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khtkCmZ52b8[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks to my sister, this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn-oemgzlEU


----------



## Toddcopper (Apr 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;rxkPc_DAk-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxkPc_DAk-8[/video]


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;cHYZy8SFp54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHYZy8SFp54[/video]

Cant stop listening to it.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Apr 29, 2014)

Idk know the song but I know the lyrics, wub wub wub


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 29, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;_-O2fZpDgIw]http://youtu.be/_-O2fZpDgIw[/video]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;3v87jp9He9U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v87jp9He9U[/video]

*CRRR-CLICK* *CLICK* *BANG* Your move, creep.


----------



## Zerig (May 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;kiUt5HuW3xc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiUt5HuW3xc[/video]

Every goddamn song in the movie is so catchy, especially this one.

Oh god I've been humming it to myself for almost two weeks now. Help me.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR6A-Bk9eZQ


yeah,that...


----------



## Toddcopper (May 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;B7cf9IVvovE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7cf9IVvovE[/video]


----------



## TyLupo (May 17, 2014)

Can not get this outta my head... even started to sing parts of it too x3

[video=youtube;ffklgE6GWo8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffklgE6GWo8[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2014)

Shark Attack by GROUPLOVE


----------



## Tremodo (May 17, 2014)

For some reason my brother played dragostea din tei a few DAYS ago...

IT. IS. STILL. STUCK. IN. THERE.


ffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


preisa preisa numa numa yay numa numa ya


FFFOOOOOOOOOO 

NOOOOOOOOOOO

enoguh!


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (May 17, 2014)

For the past two days, Twenty One Pilots "Isle of Flightless Birds" have been stuck in my head.  It's actually the song that got me out of a deep depression that I had a while ago.

[video=youtube;Pco6sYem0oc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pco6sYem0oc[/video]


----------



## Harbinger (May 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;-DSVDcw6iW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DSVDcw6iW8[/video]

Watched Drive today, fucking love it and the soundtrack.


----------



## Feste (May 20, 2014)

Got this in my head. Makes me want to walk along a riverbank at sunset, just skipping stones and reminiscing.

[video=youtube;7F5-UdF-dXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F5-UdF-dXE[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2DlueFfxuU

this...its a cover, but there's something haunting about this version that just makes it stick more.


----------



## FangWarrior (May 22, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Ever since I first heard this as a video link on Herpy, I've never been able to get it out of my head. Worse still, it's on my custom CD.
> (Good news: what furry _wouldn't_â€‹ want to listen to it?)
> 
> [video=youtube;jofNR_WkoCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE[/video]


Lol, it was stuck in my head for a whole week, everyone I know, even my teacher started singing it a little in class, he even asked us what the fox says.


----------



## FangWarrior (May 22, 2014)

Zerig said:


> [video=youtube;kiUt5HuW3xc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiUt5HuW3xc[/video]
> 
> Every goddamn song in the movie is so catchy, especially this one.
> 
> Oh god I've been humming it to myself for almost two weeks now. Help me.


I really like this movie, I couldn't stop singing "Dance magic dance" for a good while.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 22, 2014)

Lately, ballads have been getting to me...

_*Radiorama - Woman:*_
[video=youtube;GA0-lSsnpio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA0-lSsnpio[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 26, 2014)

Gheyyyyyyy
[video=youtube;WY_8woQ-HEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY_8woQ-HEA[/video]


----------



## Tremodo (May 27, 2014)

Hotel California.

Caught it on the radio a few days ago, then felt like listening to it again on the computer.

BIG MISTAKE.

It's. Still. In. My. Head.

You know that part that says "and still those voices are calling from far away?", THEY'RE SINGING HOTEL CALIFORNIA OVER AND OVER.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 27, 2014)

Right now? this. But I really don't mind. I actually secretly love this song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2jdtvzUPG0


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 5, 2014)

and now, thanks to buying the new Sabaton album, this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZNeastYxEc


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;Vs9J3gIV6KE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs9J3gIV6KE[/video]

Been sporadically starting stopping starting stopping every 5-10 minutes for a couple hours now.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 6, 2014)

A Country Boy Can Survive - Hank Williams Jr


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;XjW4_OlhKfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjW4_OlhKfo[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jun 13, 2014)

[YT]qjMF5zLbuCM[/YT]

I've been singing this song all day. Thing is i can only remember the first verse so i've just been singing that on a loop. :mrgreen:

Sometime later this week i'm going to sit down and learn the whole song. Shouldn't take me more than 20 minutes to memorize the lyrics.


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;SLMJpHihykI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLMJpHihykI[/video]


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 8, 2014)

XCountryBoyX68w said:


> [video=youtube;SLMJpHihykI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLMJpHihykI[/video]



Is that what it's from :3 Ha, I saw a homestuck version featuring Vriska, it's quite catchy


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 9, 2014)

this one....but mostly just the "see the city burn on the other side..." part.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eoxYTmQQRME


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;3L3KAf5Lge4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L3KAf5Lge4[/video]
Who knew Hitler could sing?


----------



## zacharida (Jul 15, 2014)

lol i always have multiple songs stuck in my head at the same time and they kinda do a battle of the bands but here are the top 3
1: Sleeping with Sirens- If Im James Dean then your Audrey Hepburn
2:this one random song my mate wrote for me.
3:Jeffree Star: Lollipop Luxury


----------



## Astus (Sep 6, 2014)

Why A7X? Another Song I Can't Get Out Of My Head :/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGzIcLfRMcY


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;iVr5RtEqpc0]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iVr5RtEqpc0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Sep 22, 2014)

[yt]BTjTrmaMlx4[/yt]

Yes, i've had a song about a gay deer orgy running through my head all day.


----------



## Moneymunkie (Sep 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;UzXoBTvmFmk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzXoBTvmFmk[/video]

I haven't even seen the movie but this tune brightens up my day, for 5 minutes, then it gets stuck in my head for a long time and I eventually explode from the torture D:


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 24, 2014)

Fffffff this song....

 [video=youtube;3ATxLct2jDo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ATxLct2jDo[/video]

I feel like every time the radio is turned on, this song comes on. Like it's _stalking me._


----------



## KyryK (Sep 25, 2014)

[yt]eVWH9ypoyeY[/yt]

I woke up to this song playing in my head.

:mrgreen:


----------



## VÃ¦r (Sep 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;dYuwNI49tZw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYuwNI49tZw[/video]

=~=


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't stop listening this song!
[video=youtube_share;jg54DfCfv6c]http://youtu.be/jg54DfCfv6c[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 5, 2014)

[yt]O1ylkdldauc[/yt]

_All day, Johnny gay
i'm-a lick him, i'm horny gay
__all age fine for you
give them holy gay!

_Ugh...Kill me.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;h71NBBbOjmw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h71NBBbOjmw[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 5, 2014)

[yt]hKBqJHXy7Tg[/yt]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;9RcjF4bEdys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RcjF4bEdys[/video]


----------



## khepri (Oct 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;NFRZ3zy_DAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFRZ3zy_DAU[/video]


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 9, 2014)

[yt]ViCv_58HGg[/yt]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;6mafj0f00VE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mafj0f00VE[/video]


----------



## Gronix (Oct 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;8avMLHvLwRQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8avMLHvLwRQ[/video]

PLEASE GET IT OUT D:


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;e7sEvJN6kPY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7sEvJN6kPY[/video]


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 9, 2014)

Skrillex - Rock & Roll


----------



## Demensa (Oct 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;Ae0nwSv6cTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae0nwSv6cTU[/video]


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Those nights-Skillet


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;r2QlrxIkwjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2QlrxIkwjw[/video]


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 29, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;1mjlM_RnsVE]http://youtu.be/1mjlM_RnsVE[/video]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;92XVwY54h5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92XVwY54h5k[/video]


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 29, 2014)

My niece watched "frozen" for the 7th time.

I swear I just sang "let it go" in my head for 100th times this week.

I even sing that cancer inducing song every time I use crystal maiden's ultimate spell


----------



## galaxy-meow (Oct 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;SdLAr_6Lo6Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdLAr_6Lo6Y[/video]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;UlbU1VeqpqU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlbU1VeqpqU[/video]


----------



## Winter (Oct 29, 2014)

Horror metal.

[video=youtube;PdTyW87eCA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdTyW87eCA4[/video]


----------



## kenzerrock (Oct 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;YlEb3L1PIco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlEb3L1PIco[/video]

I have been listening to this on repeat almost for three days now
plus it has really cute characters and animation


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 31, 2014)

kenzerrock said:


> Mystery Skull - Ghost
> 
> I have been listening to this on repeat almost for three days now
> plus it has really cute characters and animation



thanks for infecting me...
Now I can't stop watching this vid....

[video=youtube;E3iliL2OH2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3iliL2OH2o[/video]

I had this for 1 month now


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 31, 2014)

"Fuchs, Du Hast Die Gans Gestolen"
Annoying!


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 3, 2014)

kenzerrock said:


> [video=youtube;YlEb3L1PIco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlEb3L1PIco[/video]
> 
> I have been listening to this on repeat almost for three days now
> plus it has really cute characters and animation



^^^ 

Pretty much me too, hence my new icon I made :3c


----------



## Charrio (Nov 3, 2014)

SOS sung by the Chipettes 
http://youtu.be/wcCOofWuQLQ
Gets stuck in my head a lot


----------



## FangWarrior (Nov 3, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7aaSaKNCsA I would show the music video. But, ya know what they say about disturbed music videos.

Disturbed videos, are DISTURBING.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;Afs2tVsH-0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afs2tVsH-0U[/video]

â™«â™ª Dann hebt er ab und â™ªâ™«
â™ªâ™« vÃ¶llig losgelÃ¶st von der Erde â™«â™ª
â™«â™ª schwebt das Raumschiff vÃ¶llig schwerelos â™ªâ™«


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;gZHjRQjbHrE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZHjRQjbHrE[/video]

It's been two weeks and I still haven't gotten it out of my head.

This is my war anthem. I want to secure the rights, add some high-octane instrumentation to this song and put it in my game, but I feel others might not share my enthusiasm for it


----------



## Feste (Nov 7, 2014)

Just...one of the best and most soulful jazz songs out there. Absolutely powerful sound, feel it just build and build and you just want to SCREAM! Not maybe the best song to get stuck in your head at work though .

[video=youtube;Bn5tiuZU4JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn5tiuZU4JI[/video]


----------

